# Kato N-Scale Unitrack issue



## Chiech (Feb 14, 2018)

I am currently at a point in my layout where I should (?) glue down the track in the tunnels. My issue is I have a bridge at one of the tunnel portals. The other end of the bridge goes into another tunnel portal.

Does the track need to be glued in the tunnels? If I glue the track down in the tunnels, I wont be able to remove the bridge to work on the layout under the bridge.

Any suggestions? I am building a small access to the tracks in the tunnel once the mountains are in place, but that will be small and intended just to clean track and/or correct derailments.

Is the only other option to not use the Unitrack connectors on the bridge and solder the track?

I am looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Soldering your track won't give you access to remove the track without removing the ajoining pieces. If you have a foam layer under the track you could use small track spikes to hold the track in place, but with initrack , if you use new railjoiners you shouldn't have a problem with the track moving if that is your concern. You may just want to tack the ends of the bridge in place and that should hold everything true. I personally don't think it's an issue, besides if the track is glued in the tunnnel area you won't be able to slide the sections apart to do your maintenance.. hope this helps.


----------



## Chiech (Feb 14, 2018)

Nailing the track down never crossed my mind. Great idea, thanks...


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Using the track spiked in foam is easily removable but nailing it in wood will cause you problems trying to remove them and the track.


----------



## Chiech (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks, I do have 2” foam as a base...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Pin "nails"*



Chiech said:


> Nailing the track down never crossed my mind. Great idea, thanks...


Chiech;

You may find that ordinary straight sewing pins hold better in foam than track nails. The pins are much longer, and go deeper into the foam.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

